# Success Story: Osteosarcoma - Alternative Therapies



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Thankfully I have never had to deal with osteosarcoma in any of my dogs, however I found this article and thought it may be useful for some of you who are:

Hearing Your Dog Has Cancer | Whole Dog Journal


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting article. Thanks for sharing it. 
I wonder how long Jet lived with that treatment. It would be interesting to know. I see the article was from October 1998.

We lost our Henry (my Avatar picture) to Osteo in 2008. 
Poor guy was only 8. My wife's heart dog. It was diagnosed in June, he was gone in October.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Otter said:


> Interesting article. Thanks for sharing it.
> I wonder how long Jet lived with that treatment. It would be interesting to know. I see the article was from October 1998.
> 
> We lost our Henry (my Avatar picture) to Osteo in 2008.
> Poor guy was only 8. My wife's heart dog. It was diagnosed in June, he was gone in October.


I am so sorry about the loss of your Henry to another horrible cancer.

I couldn't find anything further about Jet. however Dr. Loops has some success stories.

Dr Loops seems to recommend amputation, other vets do not. It is always important to do due diligence, to read all one can prior to making a decision about treatment for our beloved pups.

Here are some other link which may be of interest:

Beating Bone Cancer Holistically | Animal Wellness Magazine

Overcoming Osteosarcoma: Defeating Canine Cancer with Natural Therapies | Vitality Magazine | Toronto Canada alternative health, natural medicine and green living


----------

